# Drogon 8 months



## thatoneguy (Feb 22, 2016)

Nothing special just thought I would share some new pictures of my Tegu


 
I'll upload some more later, I was having some technical difficulties


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 22, 2016)

Love the pics...looks like he just needs a beer and a remote!


----------



## thatoneguy (Feb 22, 2016)

I let him wander and found him stealing the dogs food

he tucked himself in


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 22, 2016)

K. First pic is Jurassic Park search for wayward kids hiding in a kitchen. Last picture is ready for happy lizard dreams! Very beautiful.


----------



## thatoneguy (Feb 22, 2016)

The first picture I was feeding him trying to get a picture of his teeth, but then he just started looking at my phone and wouldn't eat


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sizing up camera for food? Hmm? Hmmm?


----------



## thatoneguy (Feb 24, 2016)

Up until today he has had no interest in fruit, but today he finally ate a strawberry. He also tried to eat pieces of an orange tennis ball the dogs destroyed.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Feb 24, 2016)

Good looking tegu


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe with age comes more interest in diverse diet????


----------



## thatoneguy (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Dee-Dee.

I've heard as they get older they will start eating fruit. I plan on trying a variety of fruits and some vegetables too.


----------



## thatoneguy (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Jrock23 (Apr 13, 2016)

Try to mix the fruit in with other food. He looks like he had a long day of exploring LOL.. passed out


----------



## snibborsirk (Apr 13, 2016)

thatoneguy said:


> View attachment 10399 I let him wander and found him stealing the dogs foodView attachment 10400he tucked himself in


Had to stop letting Jack my tegu get around my boxer...she likes to lick him nonstop and Jack finally got mad and bit her tongue while she was slobbering on him!!! Bled like crazy for a few minutes before it stopped. Had to get out the carpet cleaner to clean up the blood - looked like someone got stabbed. Just a friendly reminder that tegus get annoyed occasionally...and they have tiny shark like teeth!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Snib- bad as the bloody scene may have looked, no doubt, no doubt, Jack showed restraint!! Could've been way worse. So dog knows boundaries. Old saying 'no lickin', no learnin'.


----------



## snibborsirk (Apr 13, 2016)

Walt1 - agreed, he def showed restraint. It was def just a quick nip of a bite to say "leave me alone already" but those darn sharp teeth on the boxers tongue didn't fair well for a few minutes - especially since her tongue was retracting when he nipped her! He doesn't even flinch when the dogs are around him now - he was just tired of the boxer interfering with his free roam time.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Neat.


----------



## BaiYing509 (Apr 16, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> Had to stop letting Jack my tegu get around my boxer...she likes to lick him nonstop and Jack finally got mad and bit her tongue while she was slobbering on him!!! Bled like crazy for a few minutes before it stopped. Had to get out the carpet cleaner to clean up the blood - looked like someone got stabbed. Just a friendly reminder that tegus get annoyed occasionally...and they have tiny shark like teeth!


Oh, poor Duchess! But I bet she will mind her tongue around Jack now. My ferrets gave a similar lesson to my oldest, told him to keep some distance, please! Hope she's ok!


----------

